# دعوة للاستثمار لرجال وسيدات الأعمال في المول النسائي الجديد



## ashwag (5 سبتمبر 2012)

دعوة لجميع المستثمرين والمستثمرات بالمنطقة الجنوبية في السعودية يوجد تحت الإنشاء *مول نسائي فقط *مغلق على مستوى راقي وكبير فمن يريد الاستثمار ومعرفة تفاصيل المول الرجاء التواصل مع المكتب العقاري أركان جدة 026756777 وترك ايميل ورقم للتواصل حتى يتم ارسال التفاصيل الخاصة بالمول وشكرا


----------

